# 2002 2500hd play in steering



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I noticed some play in my steering today mainly when im sitting with the truck not running. think this could be the pitman arm? play meaning i can turn the steering wheel back and forth a decent amount without turning the tires at all. or is this normal?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Check the steering column shaft in the engine bay.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

2COR517;1323528 said:


> Check the steering column shaft in the engine bay.


Ditto. The U-joint or knuckle in the shaft is starting to wear on my 01 C3500 and I'm getting a bit of play. Nothing compared to yours.

If that isn't the problem, then you'll need to get under the truck and have someone move the steering. Look at all the joints and and you'll see to one that is bad. More than likely it's either the pitman arm, or any other joint connecting the two tires together.

...


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

or the idler arm on the passenger side. chevys are notorious for them wearing out.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

White Gardens;1323530 said:


> Ditto. The U-joint or knuckle in the shaft is starting to wear on my 01 C3500 and I'm getting a bit of play. Nothing compared to yours.
> 
> If that isn't the problem, then you'll need to get under the truck and have someone move the steering. Look at all the joints and and you'll see to one that is bad. More than likely it's either the pitman arm, or any other joint connecting the two tires together.
> 
> ...


What he said is correct.


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

just did the pitman and idler arm support kit from Cognito a little pricey but front end feels really good now. With a fresh professional alignment and a custom toe spec drives really nice now.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

hosenfeffer;1323614 said:


> just did the pitman and idler arm support kit from Cognito a little pricey but front end feels really good now. With a fresh professional alignment and a custom toe spec drives really nice now.


Custom toe spec?


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm going with a steering shaft.Idler arm has a grease fitting that you should be checking every time you change the oil or check it once a month like I do.While your under there grease your inner and outer tie rods and upper ball joints.You'll notice a difference with grease in there.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you notice a difference in steering play with grease, time for some new parts....


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Not the steering.I'm saying after I grease all the fittings on the truck it feels like it rides better,maybe I'm making myself think it rides better after putting grease in.Let us know what you find out.


----------



## cjoverma (Jan 19, 2009)

I just did the platinum kit from nor cal trucks. Also got the idler pivot assemby and new torsion keys, love it. Took all play out of from end and drives fantastic now


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Torsion keys biggest waste of money ive ever seen.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

brad96z28;1324163 said:


> Torsion keys biggest waste of money ive ever seen.


Im also not a big fan of torsion keys.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

just turn up the t bars and call it a day!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Pittman and idler on my rig just replaced, didn't realize i had much steering slop until the work was done. Feels much tighter now.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

joshg;1325391 said:


> Pittman and idler on my rig just replaced, didn't realize i had much steering slop until the work was done. Feels much tighter now.


That's usually the case. It wears out slowly over time and therefore you dont realise the change in characteristics until it's really bad. Once repairs are made, people are usually amazed at their "new truck" again lol. Same holds true for a set of good new tires and alignment.


----------

